# Ray Allen Resigns With Sonics



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Ray Allen's agent, Lon Babby, told ESPN Insider Chad Ford that Allen has agreed to terms with the Seattle SuperSonics on a five-year deal.*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2100705

Well I for one am shocked...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

That is a shocker indeed that he would go for a 5 year deal. Especially at his age. Not sure what is agent is thinking. That WILL cost allen what? 20 million dollars? No way at the end of the deal is he going to get a starting contract thats probably even close to half of that. 

If youre going to resign with seattle, why not push them for the extra year?


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Now re-sign Bobby!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont let him get away.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

not yet..first we need to strike out with redd and hughes before considering resigning bobby..oh yeah, and guarantee that they cannot do the pierce trade...


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

I heard from that same article that there going after Joe Johnson & Larry Hughes now.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I have a feeling if Bobby doesnt agree to sign soon he is outta here, you need to show him some respect. Basically there looking for a player to replace him and then it would be better for him if he went somewhere else like Cleveland.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> oh yeah, and guarantee that they cannot do the pierce trade...


Was Danny Ainge saying "no" not enough of a guarantee for you?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

cleveland is in the same boat as the clippers. Theyre not going to offer him anything until they strike out with redd, etc.

Funny thing is so many clipper fans bash sterling for not "gambling" like taking huge risks to sign baron davis, for throwing huge money at resigning players who have done decently for us, or throwing huge money at free agents. HOwever, this can be considered one of the best "gambles" of them all..."gambling" that you will LOSE bobby simmons, but with the upside of improving on the position. If id pick and choose where/when sterling gambles, this would definately be it. Could we end up loosing everyone? Of course thats a possibility, thats why its called gambling. But im hoping the ones who are saying lets just sign bobby and call it a day, are not the same ones who in previous years/months have been the ones who bashed sterling for not taking risks to try to improve the team.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Was Danny Ainge saying "no" not enough of a guarantee for you?


The article mentioned only maggette in the proposed deal, so we do not know what else was offered. It also said that if it was a matter of boston just wanting to unload pierce, it would have been done already to the clippers. That means that boston is not as eager to trade as some might think, and that they will not just take any deal for pierce. For all we know, the clippers coudl have offered maggette and chalmers. I think it will take maggette wilcox and an 08 first rounder for pierce


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I am not saying it is a bad move but I thin if we get one of those guys bobby wont be back. They will command alot of money then if you add Bobby coming back that would be almost all the cap space. They still need a point guard and a big man plus another wing. If Hughes came here he could play some 1.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, thats why i put hughes above guys like mobley.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Plus Hughes can play D unlike Mobley and doesnt go one on one as much either. But Mobley can play some point he was the starting point guard on the Rockets his first year.


----------



## clipperfan42 (Jul 4, 2005)

This sux, i thought we were for sure gonna sign ray-ray. Oh well, **** it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If the Clippers lose Simmons because they are looking for Hughes and Mobley, I'll be pissed.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I wont be mad if they lose simmons because they were looking at hughes, but will be mad if they lose him for mobley.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

holy shiznit, when i saw the headline on the MSN page i didn't believe it. i guess Ray was right when he said his goal was to be back in the green & gold. Ha, this was done the day before Nate's deadline---wonder if he wants to go back with his 5 time all star or go to Portland with a bunch of 18 and 19 yr olds. hmmm....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh well this sucks. It would have been nice ot see Allen as a Clippers. I am not sure the Clippers can either Johnson or Redd since Johnson will be matched and Redd has already been offered a max contract. The next step would have to be to secure Simmons or over pay Hughes.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Simmons should be the target now. I am not suprised at all by Allen resiging, why leave a playoff team thats offering you the most money.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The good thing about this is that Allen made up his mind quickly. Now the Clippers still have plenty of time to talk to other FA's.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> *Ray Allen's agent, Lon Babby, told ESPN Insider Chad Ford that Allen has agreed to terms with the Seattle SuperSonics on a five-year deal.*
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2100705
> 
> Well I for one am shocked...




NO... This has to be a misprint... YOU mean... He stayed with the same team... AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, sorry... But come on here... People had some wishful thinking.... I'm glad that he wants to stay there. He's older.. Far to old for a young devloping team like this.. I wanted Bobby instead, I'm glad.

I just hope all this crap hasn't cost us a solid and dedicated player like Bobby.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd rank Simmons above Mobley for sure.

1) Michael Redd
2) Larry Hughes
3) Joe Johnson
4) Bobby Simmons
5) Cuttino Mobley

That'd be how I'd rank them.


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> not yet..first we need to strike out with *redd* and hughes before considering resigning bobby..oh yeah, and guarantee that they cannot do the pierce trade...


After Milwaukee pick and signed Bogut (2 year contact,~8 mil.$$$), whey also sign 6 year contact with you know who...Redd , contact worth 70 mil $$$.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

mobbley i do not want.


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

Nobody want Mobley,nobody likes guy who only shot, shot and shot.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

This does suck, I guess he's scared of the challenge that he has to contest with Kobe...chicken. It's alright, we have Bobby.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> NO... This has to be a misprint... YOU mean... He stayed with the same team... AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, sorry... But come on here... People had some wishful thinking.... I'm glad that he wants to stay there. He's older.. Far to old for a young devloping team like this.. I wanted Bobby instead, I'm glad.
> 
> I just hope all this crap hasn't cost us a solid and dedicated player like Bobby.


SIGN BOBBY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No doubt Jesus Shuttleworth has game - but he wouldn't have had the same heart for the clips. Yama, how can you tell a guy getting paid $17 million a year that he should have held out for more $$????? That is insane :eek8: ... We are human beings, not businessmen. Ever heard greed kills? 
I wouldn't mind courting Hughes, but the way he played in the playoffs, he is going to command too much - plus he is injuryprone. If we can get him at a reasonable price - pull the trigger, but i doubt that is the case. We know Bobby will make a great fit to our team (he wants to be here), and let Maggette have one more try to turn the corner completely - maybe a healthly ankle will be the trick?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Thats where you have it wrong. This is all a business. If it wasnt kobe, would be on the clippers. He wanted his extra 20 million, as do 99% of other players other than allen. Thats why i dont understand why he wouldnt hold out for more money. 20 million is more money that we will all make in our lifetime, its a big deal, even to someone who already is a millionaire. That would be like us agreeing to a 5 year contract at 40,000 a year at a company, knowing we can get one more guaranteed year for the 6th year at 45,000, but that if we dont get that 6th year, our salary will go back down to 20,000. 

Hey, if he did it because he doesnt care about money, thats wonderful for him. Im just saying that its surprising in the basketball world for someone to do that.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's just take Bobby now, we don't need anyone else damn it!!! :boohoo:


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Ray's agent spoke on a phone interview that Ray never asked the Sonics for a max deal, even though everyone assumed so. He said that Ray knew that asking the max would hurt the competitive edge of the Sonics. 

That's why I **heart** ray---he has heart & uses his brain. I mean, $17 mil is more than he deserves, but like he said all year, he wanted to be a Sonic, & he will be. after talking to other teams, he now knows that his home is in Seattle. 

now i'll pray that his ankles get stronger.....please don't get them injured.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wonder if seattle tanks this year, if free agents will start to be scared of bad karma with rejecting the clippers. Arenas was the first to reject a big offer, then subsequently missed 30 games because of injury with career low in FG%, FT%, wizards had a terrible season, only winning 25 games, second worse in 6 years. Last year it was kobe, missed about 20 games due to injury, career low in FG%, FT%, lakers had a terrible season, worst in 11 years. If something similar happens to allen, clippers might get free agents to sign with them on superstition alone!! (being sarcastic of course)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

At the end of the day, these FA's are still not coming to the Clippers. That's why it doesn't make sense to not just sign Simmons now. Why screw around with him? If he walks for nothing, this off-season was a bust. From their "F" draft to losing Simmons and Jaric, this team is looking at another lottery pick.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Problem is, with or without simmons, we might be headed for lottery again if we cant pick up hughes or redd or pierce. Clippers this off season are not fighting their reputation, not ability to surrouned someone with talent. They are fighting 1. loyalty of allen to the sonics, 2. loyalty of redd to bucks, vs. lure of playing with james coupled with hometown stateism, 3. fact that johnson is a restricted FA, 4. loyalty of hughes to his team.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

One day I pray guys will get it...

I mean Allen dissed us publicly, and some people here, mainly one, insisted on how we should go after Allen, blah blah blah, and what a surprise he goes back to Seattle.

Michael Redd right now is at Gund Arena talking to the Cavs, not Staples Center, and there haven't been any reports of scheduled meetings with the Clips, it's pretty common knowledge right now that it's either the Cavs or Bucks.

Why does Hughes, who's insisted he wants to stay in Washington, take less money to become a Clipper?

He doesn't.

Why keep insisting on trading for Pierce when it's already been reported that we tried and were shot down?

We're not getting Pierce.

I mean all these scenarios are great if you want to sip the kool aid and then be "disappointed" when they don't come through, or you can just be real with yourself and come to terms with the facts being that they aren't going to happen.

If the Clippers wanted a star, they should have traded for Baron Davis, whether you want to not like that scenario or not, who cares, fact remains, that was our best shot at a star player.

The end.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Had the Clippers drafted Danny Granger, re-signed Simmons and Jaric and then taken a point guard (Gilchrist? Diener?) with their 2nd round selection, they would of had an A+ off-season, especially with added health from Livingston. Now you have Daniel Ewing fighting with Chalmers (watch them both make the team, because Ewing isn't a PG). 

A rotation of Livingston/Maggette/Simmons/Brand/Kaman, backed up by Diener, Jaric, Granger, Wilcox and Mikki Moore would have been a playoff team IMO, because the Clippers didn't need more guys who need work before contributing (*cough* Korolev *cough*)

They were ready to win NOW. So this off-season will be a bust and they'll be right back to being the lovable losers in the NBA.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> I mean Allen dissed us publicly, and some people here, mainly one, insisted on how we should go after Allen, blah blah blah, and what a surprise he goes back to Seattle.


That was an unconfirmed quote, not to mention the many other unconfirmed quotes even before the signing period that said that he would consider us. Its very convinient for you to pick and choose which unconfirmed quotes you want to give creedence to, not to mention that if he was not considering the Clippers, he wouldnt have given them the time of day, and would not have allowed them to be the number 2 suitors to him next to seattle this off season. Its not a surprise that he went to seattle, its a surprise that he did it for less than a 6 year contract. But I guess thats part of why allen is so attractive, apart from being a superstar, hes not overly greedy, and actually is willing to take a paycut to help the team. I could never see kobe doing anything like that.



> Michael Redd right now is at Gund Arena talking to the Cavs, not Staples Center, and there haven't been any reports of scheduled meetings with the Clips, it's pretty common knowledge right now that it's either the Cavs or Bucks.


Clippers have not pursued redd that much, otherwise we would hear about it more. What i dont understand is, (maybe its illegal in the CBA?) why teams in big markets like the cilppers do not use business incentives to lure players here. For example, we all know that endorsement deals are worth a lot more if someone is in New york, los angeles, etc. Thus, since you can only offer X amount of money, same as other teams with cap space, why not enlist a shoe company, some other kind of company to also simulatenously pitch to the FA, "hey if you come to LA, NY, you can count on XX million dollars in an endorsement deal, which is XX more than we would be giving you if you go to cleveland, etc." Only reason i can see this not happening, is if its forbidden by the league. 



> Why does Hughes, who's insisted he wants to stay in Washington, take less money to become a Clipper?


Who is saying that he should take less money to be a clipper? Definately not. Most of us are saying that we should offer at least 8 million, and possibly overpay him to come to our team. I havent heard in reports that it would take the max to lure him from washington, but we really havent heard much from hughes camp as to what his intentions are, other than that the wizards definately want to keep him.



> Why keep insisting on trading for Pierce when it's already been reported that we tried and were shot down?


Its been explained to you now three times, we do not know what was offered to pierce other than maggette. The only thing the article said that if it was a matter of the celtics just wanting to dump pierce, they could have already, in a deal for maggette. For all we know the clippers offered maggette and chalmers for pierce. This early in the game, and especially when they are shopping him to many teams, dont you think it may be premature for the celtics to pull the trigger on a deal? No one is saying the Clippers WILL trade for pierce. but as long as he remains on the block, its the clippers duty to continue to explore options, and keep different deals on the table. Anything less would be insane.



> I mean all these scenarios are great if you want to sip the kool aid and then be "disappointed" when they don't come through, or you can just be real with yourself and come to terms with the facts being that they aren't going to happen.


Wrong. It has nothing to do with being "real." As if its a known fact that allen wasnt going to sign with us, as if the clippers have no chances to get any guys. Thats just a possiblity, one of many possibilities. Youre confusing "realism" with "pessimism." You can be a pessimist, theres nothing wrong with having your own opinion. But dont go trying to pass your pessimsm off as realism or anything factual. You do not see the optimists here trying to say for sure this and that is going to happen. No, until things are finalized, its all just our opinions. Obviously, its the clippers opinions as well. If it was a fact that they could not get allen, ccant get redd or hughes, etc., then they would not be pursuing these players. 



> If the Clippers wanted a star, they should have traded for Baron Davis, whether you want to not like that scenario or not, who cares, fact remains, that was our best shot at a star player.


Here, you just blew away any remaining credibility you had with your post. Its been explained to you many times why there is no way that the clippers would ever have made such a deal. If you need a refresher course, do a search and catch up on your reading.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Thats where you have it wrong. This is all a business. If it wasnt kobe, would be on the clippers. He wanted his extra 20 million, as do 99% of other players other than allen. Thats why i dont understand why he wouldnt hold out for more money. 20 million is more money that we will all make in our lifetime, its a big deal, even to someone who already is a millionaire. That would be like us agreeing to a 5 year contract at 40,000 a year at a company, knowing we can get one more guaranteed year for the 6th year at 45,000, but that if we dont get that 6th year, our salary will go back down to 20,000.
> 
> Hey, if he did it because he doesnt care about money, thats wonderful for him. Im just saying that its surprising in the basketball world for someone to do that.



Well some people just realize there is more to life than money........
Some people understand what greed does to the soul.....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Odd Allen promises to re-sign with the Sonics and McMillan leaves to go to the Blazers. :raised_ey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I wonder if Ray is pissed off. Maybe he will back out of his verbal agreement. I am kidding I don't think he will do that.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Hell yeah he's pissed off. They might not re-sign Daniels & the others too. There's a possibilty that he may backed out & sign with us instead.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am not sure if he would but anything can happen, just look at Boozer's situations last year. He backed out of a verbal contract to go for more money last year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

It is interesting speculation. A day after word leaked that mccmillan was all but resigned by seattle, allen commits to the sonics. Now, nate-dogg goes to portland. If allen was staying because he thought nate was, he is in his right to go back on his word, since he hasnt signed anything. However i find it hard to believe that he did not know what nate was giong to do, or else did not really care. Of course, we can always have wishful thinking though. There are 15 more days until anyone can sign something.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah, I would love to see what goes down tomorrow with Allen.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

clipper fans everywhere praying that he pulls a boozer. lol. However, i dont think it would cause quite the stink that boozers deal caused. Remember, boozer conned the cavs into giving up his rights so that he supposedly could get that better deal from them, and he went and ran to the jazz. If allen backs out, i think even the angry seattle fans would understand his frustration, especially if he was given the idea nate would be back, and that his committing to the team would solidify that. But who knows. Im no pessimist like arenas, but at the same time, theres nothing here to suggest that allen will back out. Nothing will be certain until the 22nd. I think 99% of the basketball world outside of utah thought that boozer was going to resign until signing day when he pulled a...well..."boozer."


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Even if he did, I think he would sign with Cleveland before signing with the Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Why would he do that? Hasnt it been reported that he does not want to play second fiddle to someone? Let alone the fact that he has never been clevelands number 1 option. He can be the man in LA, more endorsement money, better chance at winning with the pieces in place, more stable coaching and management, I dont know why he would take the cavs over LA unless he really doesnt want to be the main option anymore because of the pressure or something like that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Why would he do that? Hasnt it been reported that he does not want to play second fiddle to someone? Let alone the fact that he has never been clevelands number 1 option. He can be the man in LA, more endorsement money, better chance at winning with the pieces in place, more stable coaching and management, I dont know why he would take the cavs over LA unless he really doesnt want to be the main option anymore because of the pressure or something like that.



Maybe so.. But I'm not sure why he would want to sign with the Clippers? Team he publicly doubted.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Also the team he has publically said he would and was considering playing for. 

WHy would he play for LA? Are you a clipper fan, and you do not know the reasons? You more than others who dont know much about the organization should be able to site numerous reasons. 

1. One of the 2-3 teams he can get the most money from. 
2. He will still be the number one option on the team as he was in seattle. 
3. LA is a good location for improved endorsement deals, not to mention if he ever wants to do some side acting again on the side. 
4. Unlike the other teams who can afford him, the Clippers have stable ownership with a no games owner who is VERY predictable, and lets people know how he feels and what he wants.
5. A stable coach, again unlike any other team pursuing him. 
6. A stable nucleus of players, moreso than the other teams pursuing him. 

Im sure there are more reasons. Do these reasons mean he definately will change his mind and come here? No. He has his own agenda, and we do not know what it is. But in answer to your question as to why he would consider the clippers, i give you the above.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> clipper fans everywhere praying that he pulls a boozer. lol. However, i dont think it would cause quite the stink that boozers deal caused. Remember, boozer conned the cavs into giving up his rights so that he supposedly could get that better deal from them, and he went and ran to the jazz. If allen backs out, i think even the angry seattle fans would understand his frustration, especially if he was given the idea nate would be back, and that his committing to the team would solidify that. But who knows. Im no pessimist like arenas, but at the same time, theres nothing here to suggest that allen will back out. Nothing will be certain until the 22nd. I think 99% of the basketball world outside of utah thought that boozer was going to resign until signing day when he pulled a...well..."boozer."


well, Ray's agent said that Nate's situation didn't influence Ray. Who knows, maybe _he_ thought Nate would be back. I've heard that Ray and Nate didn't have the best relationship like many assume. 

I think Rashard will want to leave when he can opt out of his contract. He's said before that if nate isn't his coach, he'll have to consider leaving when he can opt out of his contract. Will he, depends on the next 3 years i guess.

i think the Sonics can win without nate---but will the young kids be able to adjust when the only coach they've ever known is gone?? hope so. Ray has been through different coaches before, so I don't see how this would change his mind. Going to Cleveland, they have an unproven coach, so what would be so comforting about going there?

nate should be thanking Ray for carrying the Sonics with his scoring. he made nate look damn good.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Yesterday...*



arenas809 said:


> Michael Redd right now is at Gund Arena talking to the Cavs, not Staples Center, and there haven't been any reports of scheduled meetings with the Clips, it's pretty common knowledge right now that it's either the Cavs or Bucks.


*Today...*



Kevin Poston - Michael Redd's Agent said:


> "It was a tough decision between the Bucks and the Cavaliers, but Michael's heart is in Milwaukee and he's excited about his future there," Poston said.


Sip the kool-aid or accept the truth...

You decide.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Have you decided on kool aid? Before you said there was no possible way whatsoever redd would go to any other team. As you usually do, speaking in absolutes. But as we all have said, any team with the money has a chance at resigning, especially if the bucks were not talking offering max, which they were not. And again, we were right, as redd even WITH the bucks offering max money, still strongly considered another team, the cavs. 

With Allen considering other teams, redd considering other teams, you should now have learned more about the game. There is nothing "absolute" in the league, so you should not talk in absolutes. If allen was absolutely going to resign with the sonics, no team would be interseted nor would he show interest in other teams, same with redd. According to the cavs, they absoultely thought boozer was going to resign with them. heck, its not even "absolute" that johnson will resign with the suns, yet look how little interest he is getting from other teams right now. So in the future, perhaps you would consider saying things like, "i FEEL that allen will resign with the sonics because of XX and XX." Or, "its my OPINION that redd will not consider any other teams because of XX and XX."


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Have you decided on kool aid? Before you said there was no possible way whatsoever redd would go to any other team. As you usually do, speaking in absolutes. But as we all have said, any team with the money has a chance at resigning, especially if the bucks were not talking offering max, which they were not. And again, we were right, as redd even WITH the bucks offering max money, still strongly considered another team, the cavs.
> 
> With Allen considering other teams, redd considering other teams, you should now have learned more about the game. There is nothing "absolute" in the league, so you should not talk in absolutes. If allen was absolutely going to resign with the sonics, no team would be interseted nor would he show interest in other teams, same with redd. According to the cavs, they absoultely thought boozer was going to resign with them. heck, its not even "absolute" that johnson will resign with the suns, yet look how little interest he is getting from other teams right now. So in the future, perhaps you would consider saying things like, "i FEEL that allen will resign with the sonics because of XX and XX." Or, "its my OPINION that redd will not consider any other teams because of XX and XX."


Not that this is about being right, I wish I was wrong about some things, I would have loved to get Allen, or Redd, or Hughes, but anyway, I'm just finding it funny that I'm right on I'd say at least 90% of the things we discuss here, and you're on the other end of the spectrum.

At the end of the day, something either happens or it doesn't, almost doesn't count. Who gives a **** if he met with the Cavs yesterday, he could have met with CSKA Moscow this morning, he's back with the Bucks.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now everyone is saying that Allen didn't like McMillan. Whatever, I don't think Ray will back out.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Youre right rarely, and you know why...because you talk in absolutes. Allen will never consider anywhere else, redd will never consider anywhere else, this that this that. Now, youd be hard pressed to find where i am wrong...why? Because i dont start talking about things that have a good chance of being wrong. I dont talk in absolutes. I dont say redd or allen IS going to sign with the clippers. I say the clippers will definately be after them because they said they would...something that could not be wrong. I say clippers have a good chance at getting them since they were only one of 4 teams with the cap space, and that turned out true too. Almost does count. You dont go from one spectrum to the other without giong to almost first, in most cases. Clippers need building blocks to get to where they want to go, and "almost" getting allen is a building block. Just like kobe was last year. I bet if we didnt have the kobe situation last year, allen might have given the clippers as much play as atlanta, which was zero. 



> Now everyone is saying that Allen didn't like McMillan. Whatever, I don't think Ray will back out.


Yeah, who knows, maybe he found out nate was going to portland, and that was the resason he stayed. People do strange things for strange reasons. I just want to see if the "curse" of the Free agents who reject the clippers continues.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ray Allen will sign elsewhere, call me on it, Ray and Nate had a good player-coach relationship, and now with nate in portland, Allen will not re-sign now


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Ray Allen will sign elsewhere, call me on it, Ray and Nate had a good player-coach relationship, and now with nate in portland, Allen will not re-sign now


i always assumed they had a good relationship too, but apparently last year, Nate was upset with Ray's ball handling. He thought Ray took bad shots, and that he didn't play enough d(well, no one can deny that, lol). Nate is more defensive minded (even though I always considered Seattle a cheap version of Phoenix) & Ray is fast paced, offensive minded.

ray apparently talked to nate the day before he agreed, & it's assumed that Nate straight up told ray he was leaving. Ray had time---nate had a deadline, if he really was concerned that Nate would leave, he'd wait, or so you'd think. 

Maybe Ray will have say in the next coach, who knows. Ray was closer to the teammates than nate----Ray has even taken shots @ nate, like how the team got closer on the back of the bus, cursing Nate out, if they were mad @ nate, etc. maybe that was another reason nate wanted out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Also the team he has publically said he would and was considering playing for.
> 
> WHy would he play for LA? Are you a clipper fan, and you do not know the reasons? You more than others who dont know much about the organization should be able to site numerous reasons.
> 
> ...



Sure, I like your reasons.. But perhaps you could tell me the reasons why Allen, Hughs, Johnson, etc wont join? If we have so much to offer. Because as time ticks away, we are less and less likely to get someone.

L.A. has great things sure. I never said they didn't. But the fact is, rather we as fans or not like it, the Clippers have been and will always be considered a joke. That will change if we actually make the playoffs a couple times and more free agents start to actually see the team is working on becoming stable winners. But that hasn't happened yet. These last couple years have been extremly refreshing as a clippers fan who has seen utter failure countless times before. This clippers organization has shown that they know they want to win, and spend the money to do it. But it's going to take time, and one decent season were we finished above the lakers by a couple of games isn't that much to brag about. 

Maybe a few more years down the line something like this will be possible. I agree with you that we need an allstar to make it anywhere in the west. I disagree with you when you think it will actually happen, and theres a chance it will happen this season. It wont happen this season, or next season, and maybe not even the season after that. Hughs is not going to come here. Allen is not going to come here. Johnson is not going to come here. Redd is not going to come here. None of them are coming here. Like said before, if we wanted an allstar on the team our best shot was getting Baron Davis.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree with the above post in that the Clippers will need to make the playoffs at least a year or two before players start flocking there. It takes time to fix such a bad rep. I think the Clippers are a team on the verge of the playoffs. I belive that if you can resign Marko Jaric and Bobby Simmons you guys will be very close to a playoff team. It would be bad for the Clips to go overpay for a free agent like Cuttino Mobley when I think all you guys need to do is continue to develop the young guys on the team.


----------

